# iTunes for windows XP 64



## two1361

i am not sure should post this hear or in the windows thread.... but i know windos 64 supports 32-bit apps, so i intall iTunes, but i won't recognize either of my cd/dvd drives... i can only guess it because of the 64-bit drivers used for the cd/dvd drives, any idea if apple will be putting anything out for that?


----------



## tom.clarke

Is there any info on this? I'm having the same issue and there seems to be no info at all anywhere!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RicardoP

Itunes doesnt have 64 bit drivers or they dont work so go to http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm and download the appropriate ones there. Make sure you get the right one for your CPU. Itunes can use those to burn your cds.


----------



## shyataroo

thats weird, cause itunes works fine for me (for those of you who don't know, I am unfortunately using a gateway MX7515 with WXP Pro) course it could be that it was pre-installed for some reason.


----------



## overcaffein8d

RicardoP said:


> Itunes doesnt have 64 bit drivers or they dont work so go to http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm and download the appropriate ones there. Make sure you get the right one for your CPU. Itunes can use those to burn your cds.


Didn't work for me... I have AMD athlon 64 / XP pro 64 / itunes 7.6.1.9


----------



## isoar4jc

This process is quite difficult, so I took the liberty of doing all the grunt work for you. i added it all to a zip file and included installation instructions.

Here is a link to the file: http://rapidshare.de/files/39617234/iTunesXP_x64Setup.zip.html


----------



## overcaffein8d

itunes.msi doesn't work. said 

"The installer encountered errors before iTunes could be configured.

To retry those operations at a later time, please run the installer again."

i even tried installing it after quicktime (which installed fine) but itunes still doesn't install.


----------



## isoar4jc

here is a link to a walk through that should do the job, maybe it will work if you do it for yourself.

http://yukichigai.googlepages.com/iphonex64


----------

